
List of All GNU Software - bananicorn
https://www.gnu.org/manual/blurbs.html
======
rurban
Certainly not all. E.g. mine, which was even a high priority project is
missing: LibreDWG. The wiki contains much more.

~~~
bananicorn
Thanks for the heads up! (I assumed it was a collection of all GNU software,
since it's on gnu.org)

Gonna have a look at the wiki, thanks! :)

------
bananicorn
I just posted this here since I was astonished as to how many of the utilities
I use on a daily basis were made by the GNU project - I knew about many, but
there's things in this list I would've never heard of otherwise.

